# Jalapeno Question ???



## bbquzz (May 21, 2012)

I'm doing a retirement party for my wife this Wednesday and will be doing 50-60 ABTs. Can I prep the jalapenos a day or two in advance or will they deteriorate by Wednesday afternoon when I stuff them? I'm hoping to chop the top and core them and then store in the fridge .... any thoughts?


----------



## wittdog (May 21, 2012)

I've cored stuffed and rolled the night before and haven't had any issues. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 21, 2012)

I've done it before as well... you'll be fine


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2012)

Nothing to worry about!


----------



## bbquzz (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, if my legs will hold up another hour I'll prep 60 of 'em before bed. I'm glad my bride will only retire once, this is almost like work


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 23, 2012)

This is probably a little late for this time, but for next time...

I've tried cleaning the peppers (almost any kind) ahead of time and also cleaning and stuffing ahead of time.

In my experience, the peppers dried out more if they weren't stuffed before storing.  They were a little more "limp" when stuffing, but in the finished/cooked product, I doubt anybody could tell the difference.

I DON'T recommend cooking ahead and reheating.  Yes, they were still edible, but the whole thing pepper and stuffing tasted "soggy".

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (May 23, 2012)

Too late to be any help..but next time..instead of coring them just split lengthwise down the middle scoop out the seeds with a Teaspoon or baby food spoon works good..then fill em up and wrap. Then it only needs half a strip of bacon and doubles the amount of snacks. Cuts back a little on the manuel labor. Bound to be the right way cuz thats how I do it...lol. Wear rubber gloves and do not touch Mama in the right or wrong place for a few days. That really gets wimmen hot for some reason.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2012)

What bigwheel said


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 23, 2012)

What Nick said.  You get twice as many and for a big crowd, that's a good thing.

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (May 23, 2012)

Don't know why but I am a chop the top and core guy and can do it pretty fast. Did do something new for me, someone here told about this, seems it had to be Nick or Cappy, but I dropped a pineapple piece in before stuffing. It was a big hit. I do use one of  these to stuff the ABT's. BTW the party went well.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 23, 2012)

Any pics of the party? How many abts can you stuff with that decorator on average?


----------



## bbquzz (May 23, 2012)

Only picture I took was the ABT's, but really didn't want to show you I didn't wrap them    I did two bricks of cream cheese, pound of sausage and did 48 peppers, seems I had to load the shooter three times to stuff 48.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 27, 2012)

I use raisins, not pineapple but now you have me thinking.......


----------



## bbquzz (May 27, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I use raisins, not pineapple but now you have me thinking.......


Didn't really give me the kick of sweet I was looking for, maybe needed more pineapple, just used one piece of the tidbits.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 29, 2012)

Who's the bacon hater? Wanna borrow a gun?


----------



## bbquzz (May 29, 2012)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Who's the bacon hater? Wanna borrow a gun?



I am totally embarrassed   that I posted a picture of naked ABT's, I promise not to let it happen again ... Just don't shoot me


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 29, 2012)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S'OK...everybody get's one.


----------

